# Underwater HD Camera's



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm off to the Maldives in October and would like to take some underwater stills and movies under the Indian Ocean while snorkelling.
I would prefer 1080p HD and easy to operate buttons. SD card storage too as I have plenty of spare cards.
Budget wise not to heavy as it's not something that would get used much again and I would probrably sell on after I have used it anyway.

The other option is some sort of waterproof bag although I can't see how this can be as good as a dedicated waterproof camera.
I only use a point and press 10MP camera which I'm happy with but no housing is availiable for it.
Any recommendations or tips?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

GoPro HD? Take great video......slightly more difficult to see that you're shooting. Can take pics too i believe.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lots of good compact cameras offer underwater housings as accessories


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

+1 for the GoProHD2. Comes with its own waterproof casing - up to IIRC 180ft.
Search the web for more info.


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the Canon Ixus 130 with an Ikelite housing

1080 HD movies and 14MP. The Canon is great it's my second one now. The Ikelite housings are better than the Canon ones as they allow additional add on lenses and are rated to 60M. I now have an Epoque wide angle add on lense too

The 130 is not available but the 125 is available as a package HERE

This is a sample pic taken in Egypt this year, no flash, taken from about 10cm away from the Nudibranch


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

We have one of these Sony compacts, great fun camera. Better prices to be found online obviously.

Waterproof without a case needed, check some of the you tube reviews.

http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dsc-t-series/dsc-tx20


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

We went to the Maldives last year & I used our normal Panasonic p&s with this cover..
DiCAPac WP-410 Underwater Case, from Amazon for about £25

It still allowed my to use zoom etc. I'll let some pics do the talking..



















HTH
Wayne


----------



## swil00 (Jul 31, 2009)

When I was in the Maldives a couple of years ago, I got a Kodak Playsport for the same reason as yourself.

Think its waterproof down to 3 metres.

As long as your steady, you can get some great footage. I find 720p 60fps to be better than the full 1080p, which is only 30fps, although has no optical zoom.

One problem I had was noise on the mic, but I'm nothing too annoying.

Great little camera and no fussing with bags !


----------

